# Solved: Image marquee problem in Firefox but not in IE



## Ziggy1 (Jun 18, 2002)

I was just messing around last night and added a Marquee with Images and OnMousover effect, I've done it before with no problem ( in IE or FF) this time when I look at the page in Firefox the text that surrounds the Marquee appears as a hyperlink, but in IE it is fine?

Can anyone see what is wrong in the source code, the Page is HERE  the very first dog (Rye)

Thanks


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

I'm not 100% sure but I believe a closing *</a>* tag is required for every *<a ...>* tag.


----------



## Ziggy1 (Jun 18, 2002)

That's a good point, thanks for noticing... I'll try it later. I know IE has been know to let you get away with certain things, so maybe that will explain it.


----------



## Ziggy1 (Jun 18, 2002)

hmm, I looked at my other page where it works in both browsers, and I see I dropped the closing </a> tag, I'll still fix the tag and see if that helps.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

cwwozniak said:


> I'm not 100% sure but I believe a closing *</a>* tag is required for every *[/B] tag.[/QUOTE]Yep, you're corre..."http://www.uppercredit.com/index.html"]page where it works in both browsers, and I see I dropped the closing [/URL] tag, I'll still fix the tag and see if that helps.*


*One the page with the problem, the marquee (with the open anchors) is before the text. Since the anchors aren't closed, the text following the marquee becomes part of the last anchor.

On the page that appears to work, the marquee is after the text and the table row that contains the text and marquee is closed and a new row started for the subsequent text. I'm thinking closing the table row prevents the open anchors from effectively "spilling over" so you don't see the problem on the second page you mention.

Make sure ALL of your anchors are properly closed, as cwwozniak mentioned, and things should be consistent across browsers. I saw the behavior you described in the first post of this thread in Google Chrome.

On a side note, do you really have to use MS Word to generate these pages? 

Peace...*


----------



## Ziggy1 (Jun 18, 2002)

tomdkat said:


> Yep, you're correct.
> 
> One the page with the problem, the marquee (with the open anchors) is before the text. Since the anchors aren't closed, the text following the marquee becomes part of the last anchor.
> 
> ...


Thanks Tom,

I'll let you know later how it turns out.

I use Frontpage, maybe that is what you meant? I inherited this site, so not sure if at some point "WORD" was used ( if you saw a reference to it).

What do you recommend for managing websites? I do want to change it, but haven't found the time and haven't decided on if I should get a better program.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Ziggy1 said:


> I use Frontpage, maybe that is what you meant? I inherited this site, so not sure if at some point "WORD" was used ( if you saw a reference to it).


Sorry, I was mistaken.  On the second page you posted the link to, I saw the reference to MS Office at the top and *assumed* (like an idiot) Word was being used. It's still early for me so my head is still foggy. 



> What do you recommend for managing websites? I do want to change it, but haven't found the time and haven't decided on if I should get a better program.


There are some free HTML editors you can use that will generate much better HTML than FrontPage and many of them are mentioned in other threads in this forum.

If you're looking to make major updates or changes to the site, I suggest getting a good HTML editor now and use that to rebuild the site.

Peace...


----------



## Ziggy1 (Jun 18, 2002)

no worries 

I have a copy of http://netobjects.com/ version 8, but am on the "Fence" still if it is the best one for me...I'd like to had Dreamweaver, just can't justify the cost at this time.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

NetObjects is probably overkill for a project like this. Have you used it? See if you can create a test page in it to see how easy it is for you to use. Otherwise, search this forum for recommendations of HTML editors as plenty have been discussed here in the past.

How is the fixing of the anchors going?

Peace...


----------



## Ziggy1 (Jun 18, 2002)

I have used it, but my concern was it might write proprietory code or use it's own objects if I ever didn't want to use it...just not sure... I'll have a look at what other's have recommended... I don't mean to turn this post into a request that has been made a zillion times.


I can't update my page until tonight.


----------



## Ziggy1 (Jun 18, 2002)

Ok I fixed the </a> tag and it fixed the problem...

thanks again


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

You're Welcome.

You can use the button above your first post to mark this topic as solved.


----------

